# The Nihang - A Secret History Of The Sikhs



## Admin (Dec 30, 2009)

<object height="320" width="400">


<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7283523&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" height="320" width="400"></object>
*
Viewers discretion solicited.*

The Akali Nihang claim direct lineage from the founding Gurus of Sikhism. Their itinerant lifestyle, rites and rituals have been sanctioned from the time of the sixth Sikh Guru - Hargobind Singh.

Yet as Sikhism has grown and spread around the globe, the Nihang have been outcaste by their own people. Once seen as heroes and demi gods, they are now villified as thieves and drug addicts. 



This is their story and the story of how a major world religion lost its way...


----------

